# Help! Do I buy an amp or build different speakers?



## jkoll42 (Aug 7, 2007)

Here is the situation. I was planning on building NatP's and was happy with the design, price etc. Unfortunately, I just realized that my current receiver (Pioneer VSX1015TX) will only handle 6-8 Ohm loads and the NatP's are 4ohm.

So - At this point I see 3 options. (1) Buy a Behringer A500 for $200 and build the NatP's. (2) Dump the $200 into a different speaker design that is in the 6-8ohm range. (3) Find a different design around the $300 NatP cost.

Obviously I would much prefer to find a comparable speaker design for the $300 NatP price but I have not really been having an easy time doing this. It will be used for 80%HT/20%Music. I have a TC-2000 sub as part of the system.

I have seen some MT designs that were in this range but not MTM. 

Any and all thoughts about this would me much appreciated. I am most interested in comparable $300 NatP designs but am also very interested to see a debate on whether putting money into an amp or speakers is a better move.


----------



## Brian Bunge (Apr 21, 2006)

I'd build the NatP's and see how your receiver handles them. I'm running huge towers that actually dip down to 3 ohms in places and my Sherwood Newcastle receiver handles them just fine. Of course, the Newcastle stuff usually has really good power supplies and can handle the load. My dad is running 4 ohm towers with his entry level Newcastle receiver and it hasn't given him a bit of trouble in over 2 years. 

So I say give it a shot. If you feel that the receiver just isn't powering them properly then I'd say add a Behringer A500 amp for $200 more as funds permit.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

The problem is, many receivers or amps show no sign of something being wrong until they cook an output transistor.

I had this happen to me twice. Once on a 6 Ohm amplifier (Kenwood KM-Z1) and once on a Marantz receiver (SR-18). Neither are entry level products and both were driving 4 Ohm Magnepans. They worked fine for a while (several years each) until one day they just went to protect mode. 

I had people telling me that it was fine because Maggies are a flat 4 Ohm load and are easy to drive -- but two amp repair bills later (and an Outlaw 1050) and I learned the hard way.

I would look on Audiogon for a used stereo amp. You may be able to find a good one cheap.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

You should be fine. Just dont rock out if you know what I mean.


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

Your pioneer is no slouch and could probably handle the 4 ohm load but the nat p design can really handle a lot of power especially since you have it paired with your tc2k. If you can afford it go with the nat p and a a500 and it will knock your socks off.


----------

